# Bean for aeropress - what to try?



## jkb89 (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi folks,

Just getting to the end of my bag of Rocko mountain reserve from Foundry - used exclusively in the Aeropress. Loved it, but variety is the spice of life...

I'm after recommendations for new beans to try that give me the same sort of fruity/funky taste, something with sparkle that I might not've tried. Seemed very similar to the La ilusion from HasBean to me!

Cheers in advance


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

When I saw the post I was going to suggest the Rocko Mountain from Foundry. If you are happy to stay at Foundry I found the Rungeto good. Quite complex and funky.


----------



## jkb89 (Dec 10, 2014)

Can't see the Rungeto on there Ridland, am I being blind?


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

If it's funk your after then a natural processed bean may be what you are looking for.

Why not try Ethiopian Dumerso from Coffee Compass. This is a Yirg as is the foundry rocko bean but with quite a different taste profile. Lot's of fruit/funk but completely different from the foundry Yirg. Might be good to compare the difference?


----------



## jkb89 (Dec 10, 2014)

Emailed Richard at CoffeeCompass - will see what he suggests 

Any other suggestions elsewhere guys?


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Rungeto must be finished. Seasonality. Hopefully Rocko Mountain doesn't run out. Terrible bean. No one should buy any more of it ROFLMFAO. I've yet to go wrong with anything from Foundry. If you are new and not confident in your technique Coffee Compass and ManCoCo both roast in a mahogany roast which is very forgiving of operator error.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Rungeto has all gone I'm afraid. We have a new Kenyan though that's a week or two away from going on sale. We were blown away by it when we cupped it so have high hopes once we get the profile sorted.


----------

